# Cleaning interior?



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Suggestions for best products(s) to do dash top and platic parts of doors/next to rear seats etc etc.

Want to get any grime out and give it a really good clean. Soap and soft brush followed by a cleaner/polish?

All i know is dont use silicon as its slippy and dont lick any bare wires. thats it really


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use MrShean for all my inside plastics


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Auto Glym products.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

L0z said:


> Auto Glym products.


Had a look in gsf today. there are lots to choose from. my head hurt. i went to buy a burger from the greasy spoon caravan to recover. any particular one?

cheers chap


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Leather cleaner, leather balm, also you can get the interior plastic and vinyl spray.

All great products.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Babywipes was all I ever used on the dash and plastics etc in my MK1 - kept it immaculate.

Save yourself a few quid.


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I use Aerospace 303 Protectant spray on both the exterior and interior plastics. It leaves a nice matt finish when buffed and helps prevent UV fading. You can purchase it from most car care websites (not Halfrauds).


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Kanikuman said:


> I use Aerospace 303 Protectant spray on both the exterior and interior plastics. It leaves a nice matt finish when buffed and helps prevent UV fading. You can purchase it from most car care websites (not Halfrauds).


+1, a great alround product for plastics inside and out.
+1 for Johnsons babywipes (not ya cheap ones) on the leather in between your yearly clean and conditioning.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Einszett Cockpit Premium 

Cheers


----------

